# Indian stick insects



## mckala (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello. I am over run with stick insects. If anybody would like to take some please contact me.


----------



## furball (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Id take some but I think distance may be a problem, I already keep snails and some stick insects and love them !


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

furball said:


> Hi Id take some but I think distance may be a problem, I already keep snails and some stick insects and love them !


Oh - I like your avatar pic!


----------



## furball (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks I liked it and so true of my cats they always get on the pc and press buttons when Im typing.


----------



## frau (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi!
Am looking for 4 stick insects for a short film I am working on to have in children's calssroom.. If you have too many could I get some from you??? Am finding hard to find them in Pet Shops..I am in London, maybe you have some suggestions??
Francesca


----------



## angelsar (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi, i've just purchased 4 Parapachymorpha zomproi nymphs (Thai stick insects). I have being doing all the research I can to make their existence as comfortable as possible. Unfortunately, some say that they only eat bramble and others say bramble, oak, rose, privet etc. What can I feed them to ensure they grow to healthy egg laying adults.


----------



## angelsar (Dec 26, 2007)

Please Help


----------



## angelsar (Dec 26, 2007)

PLEASE HELP!!!

My baby stick insect, 12 days old is dying. She has not eaten since she was born. she was fine last night but now she is incredibly weak and keeps curling her legs in. She keeps falling over.
I have tried to place food under her mouth and also water but no go.
Can anyone please help me as i dont want to lose her.
I know its most probably inevitable that she will die very shortly but the more i do, the better the outcome may be.


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Most baby Indian stick insects live, but some do die even though they have food and water. You've done the right thing giving it some water on the privet leaf or bramble leaf. But it sounds as though it's not going to make it; it's not you fault, you've done everything you could.


----------



## amandamac (Nov 26, 2008)

hi, i bought a gage as i wanted to start looking after stick insects, unfortunatly the eggs i got out of 10 only 1 hatched, if you are still looking for a home i would like to accomodate your request on recieving some of your eggs many thanks

amanda:thumbup1:


----------



## RAC (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello,
I live in Lancashire outside Ramsbottom, (15 mins drive from Manchester). I would like to keep stick insects and saw your message. Are they easy to keep, I have a tank I used to keep clownfish and shrimps in, 60 litre starter tank with lights and heater if necessary, I would happily take some off your hands if you think they're suitable pets for me and my children. I don't drive ,but I could get a lift to pick them up next month, unless you're in a rush to rehome and travel in this direction often anyway. Have a think about it, I'm going to research them, then I can give you my phone number. Could do a swop if you like, as me and my partner are artists.
thanks,
Rachel.


----------



## RAC (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello again, 
I've done my research now and think they'd make great pets for the children. I'd love to take some off you. How do I get in touch with you now, do I post my phone number on this site or not.
Look forward to hearing from you.
Rachel.


----------



## hannah montana (Dec 4, 2008)

saw some in pets at home... scary


----------



## artpallette55 (Aug 19, 2008)

hi i have some indian stick insect eggs ,
corsiuos morosiuos , 

i often sell them on ebay . there are other peoples adverts for between 
20 eggs £1 .. to 400 eggs for £2.0

chris in somerset .


----------

